# crazybadcuber Shengshou 10x10 unboxing!



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

It looks like it didn't upload properly, it blacks out for a while :/



Spoiler: Bonus


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

April fools day joke


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

Wait... why would you upload a crazybadcuber video?
Edit: Oh april fools day


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Wait... why would you upload a crazybadcuber video?



I didn't upload it, I'm just posting it.


----------



## henkka (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha, April Fools!


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't upload it, I'm just posting it.



Silly me. I got confused between upload and post.
*punches myself*


----------



## applemobile (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh gohd those YT comments. Da speedcyubing communty r full of smart.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 1, 2013)

They all fell for it wut.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 1, 2013)

Also, OP, don't put exclamation marks in titles, it makes it so obvious.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 1, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Also, OP, don't put exclamation marks in titles, it makes it so obvious.



It's to look excited!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 1, 2013)

Not one mention of it being a joke in the comments... faith in humanity destroyed.


----------



## TP (Apr 1, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Not one mention of it being a joke in the comments... faith in humanity destroyed.



"Comment Pending Approval!"

Might be because of that, he doesn´t approve any comments saying it´s a joke.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 1, 2013)

Just noticed that haha


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's a joke!


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Never gonna give you up...
Never gonna let you down...

I miss those days... but I didn't join youtube at that time lol.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2013)

It a joke it's a 9x9 in the thumbnail you can tell because the top face us the ninth layer viewable


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 1, 2013)

i totally fell for it!!!
but seriously.. when is the SS 10X10 really coming out. Aside from that, I hope they focus on somehow making stickerless 4X4-9X9!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> i totally fell for it!!!
> but seriously.. when is the SS 10X10 really coming out. Aside from that, I hope they focus on somehow making stickerless 4X4-9X9!



Unfortunetaly I can't see that happening anytime soon. The way the pieces are made would make it very difficult to colour the plastic.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 1, 2013)

The real joke is that CBC has somehow become the authority on all things cubing and people believe everything he says.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 1, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> The real joke is that CBC has somehow become the authority on all things cubing and people believe everything he says.



No they don't. Sure he has some fan bois, but not everyone hangs of his every word.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> The real joke is that CBC has somehow become the authority on all things cubing and people believe everything he says.


 for noobs he is


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 1, 2013)

applemobile said:


> No they don't. Sure he has some fan bois, but not everyone hangs of his every word.





tx789 said:


> for noobs he is



Yes, you are right. Not everyone buys everything he says. But a lot do. My main point is that his impact on the cubing community is disproportionate to his skills/abilities (despite seemingly constant bickering on youtube). It's no coincidence that he posts on original plastic Zhanchis and then suddenly there's five threads on here about people wanting to buy/sell them. Related note - he gets the "OP" zhanchi and oohs and aahs over it, says it's SO MUCH SMOOTHER than his other one, then in his collection video says that he thinks that his other Zhanchi is also an "OP". What? Then he does the ShuangRen reviews and we all know how the Fangshi revolution is coming.


----------

